

MIT Professor talks about his battles with depression - stochastician
http://tech.mit.edu/V133/N13/belcherdepression.html

======
fatjokes
Bravo, Professor. He emphasizes two points very clearly: 1) depression is
nothing shameful, and 2) he is Texan.

